# A true sportsman (Toepincher)



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just wanted to give Matt a big thank you.

I got a call from him the other day. It started out about how are things going....... Then he asked if I would be coming up to do some spring beaverin'. Then he asked if I would be trapping ______ spot as he knew it was close to my parent's house and he knows I come up on weekends when I can. Now this place is public and he called to ask if he'd be encroaching on me. He wasn't going to bothering any trapping I would like to do, but I think he's one heck of a guy to ask. I can bet you a pile of cash you won't see that in any fishing or hunting forum.

Thanks Matt, I'm glad to call you a friend as you have shown me that you are a true "Sportsman"


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cool! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Salt of the Earth.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep...coolest longhair I know. Lol

Just goes to show you that trappers are some of the best you'll ever meet. Matt and his brother Dave are the poster children.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

No thanks needed, it's just the right thing to do. I live in a good beaver area and would rather find other beaver than ruin your weekend. Took a boat ride out there and there was very little activity and a winter food store that looked like it hadn't been touched. I think it's someone's spot now. 
Dennis, I don't think I've ever been called a poster child before. I'm not too sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Sure you do. Name in the big screen (dvd), famous retail seller of all things trapping, close ties with some of the biggest names in trapping in the last 50 years (J.C.). Mark June has nothing on you. He looks like a lawyer's kid. You have that wild, long haired trapping rock star look the chicks just dig. Lol

Hang around me long enough and you may end up on a poster in the post office...or worse.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

That's too funny. Are you trying to get some more fur put up or something?


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Well guys, Matt and I were raised by one of the worlds most incredible outdoorsmen and we were taught a bit more than just "how to". We both have sons of our own that we hope to pass on the things we were taught to, and that is the foremost reason both of us are involved in the outdoors to the extent we are. 
It's all about respect, respect for the sport, the animals, your fellow sportsmen, your friends, and your adversary.
If you are out there trapping just for the fur money with no regard for anything else.....you may make your money....but you'll never be as rich as the rest of us.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Dog-Catcher said:


> It's all about respect, respect for the sport, the animals, your fellow sportsmen, your friends, and your adversary.
> If you are out there trapping just for the fur money with no regard for anything else.....you may make your money....but you'll never be as rich as the rest of us.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> That's too funny. Are you trying to get some more fur put up or something?


Nah...stretched. How good are you at otter? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

If it's got fur, I can skin it.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

"Your a cocky one, aren't ya? Well, make yourself at home. I' m gonna git back to that Griz I was about to wrestle with back in the bush."

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> If it's got fur, I can skin it.


 



"Your a cocky one, aren't ya? Well, make yourself at home. I' m gonna git back to that Griz I was about to wrestle with back in the bush."

Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremiah Johnson?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> Jeremiah Johnson?


You bet. That's whats on the agenda for Saturday nite. : )

Now, if someone could be so kind as to tell me where I can find homemade Yooper pasties below Alpena, before then, the tradition can continue!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Seaarkshooter said:


> You bet. That's whats on the agenda for Saturday nite. : )
> 
> Now, if someone could be so kind as to tell me where I can find homemade Yooper pasties below Alpena, before then, the tradition can continue!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


http://www.hu.mtu.edu/vup/pasty/recipes.htm

Lot's of info for the do it yourselfer 
Also there is a Mom & POP bakery on Main street south of Hudson ST in Royal Oak. They make good homemade pasties for a reasonable price.Was often my lunch when we were remodeling the OCC collage.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Hillbilly! I was going to rush out from my house in Berkley and head up to the property quickly. Now, thanks to you, I'm gonna make that detour right now. Thanks again! I owe you one!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The first one never even made it to 696. 
Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

You rock!! I love me some shasties! I could eat shasties every daysh of the week.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

The wife made about 2 doz. this fall out of venison neck roast and venison burger.The plan was to freeze some. But with me and two son's packing lunches the freezer never seen em.The lunch meat in the frig. almost went bad.I have about 15# of beaver meat in the freezer I'm thinking about grinding and passing some off as ground venison.Might be on to something.DON'T TELL THE THE WIFE!!!!
Normally, what I don't use for bait ( muskrat & beaver) I grind and feed to my Lab.

May have to change your handle to WOLF, 696 is like two min. from the Bakery


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol. Guilty as charged. I hadn't eaten in 16 hours of work. I'm not sure I even remember what the first one was like...dry, moist, ...not sure. Lol

I bought 10. 7 made it as far as Saginaw. All in all, I'm pretty proud of my restraint. 

Beaver pasties sound really, really good. I may pass that by my wife when were eating the beef pasties. She loves roast beaver. She even has some pink, 220 RBGs that she's planning on setting this weekend in order to pick up a kit, which she's convinced should taste just like veal. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Veal is milk fed only. To late in the year for milk fed beaver. Target the bigen's for the fur check and leave the littlen's for next year.Pressure cookers are amazing.


Above all life is short,take some pic.s,make some memories,and have a good time.


Good luck Tom


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Just had a thought (o no) black morels added to beaver pasties.Brain is in overdrive time to go to bed.Sorry


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

We might have to make time to find a few morels when we're up there Dennis. It's a bit early, but my wife found one last Sunday.


----------

